# Fs Freshwater fish



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Selling some fish. changing up stock .
2 geophagus heckelii one is 5'' and other is 7''-8'' $25 for smaller one and $30 for bigger one. SOLDDDD!!!!! 
5 geopagus winemilleri very nice colors and each are around 7'' $30 each or $100 for all 5 
1 red oscar very fat and is 12''-13'' GONE
1 tiger oscar 13'' GONE

1 indo datnoid 4 bars each side eats pellets only and is 10''-11'' $200


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump ................


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I think you are supposed to wait 24 hours before bumping your original post


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

$40 for both the geophagus heckklii and $100 for the group of geophagus winemilleri and oscars free bump bump


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump need gone getting out of hobby sale


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump bump bump ...


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

here is pic of the datnoid
View attachment 21601


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

BUmpppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bumpppppppppp


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump ./..........................


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

BUMPPPPPPP NEED FISH GONE IM LEAVING THE HOBBY WHEN ALL FISH ARE SOLD ILL BE SELLING MY 160G tank 5 feet by 26'' wide


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bumpbumpbumpbumpbyump


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump bump bumpo


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

so many bumps in short windows


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Tell me a bit more about the tank.
What is the asking price ?


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

oscars gone BUMP GEOs and datnoid still available!!


----------

